# Libya Is Dead



## Disir (Jan 20, 2020)

For the past nine years, Libya has ceased to be a sovereign country. The North African oil producer has lost its independence, sense of pride, and self-worth. It’s a country very much in the throes of a vicious civil war fueled by external powers who have no issue with using Libya to pursue their own interests. In Libya, everything from the oil industry to political authority is divided.


The civil conflict pitting the internationally-recognized government in Tripoli against Field Marshall Khalifa Hiftar’s eastern-based Libyan National Army has stretched for nearly six years without an end in sight.  Hiftar’s nearly year-long military offensive towards Tripoli has stalled, bringing militias ordinarily wary of each other in Libya’s west together in order to defend the capital.  A bloody stalemate has ensued, with drones dropping their payloads on civilian targets
Libya Is Dead

There is no real interest in moving forward. That doesn't benefit anyone.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 20, 2020)

Blame it on...Israel!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 20, 2020)

Globo homo inc  obama clinton sarko disaster for western Europe ....and Lybia 

The line of death madman was reformed and good for Lybia....


----------



## Circe (Jan 20, 2020)

I wish Libya were dead. The problem is there are still warring people there shoving people across the Mediterranean into Europe as fast as they can.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 20, 2020)

Libya was a wealthy north African country where the citizens had free health care and university educations, and half of the university students were women.

All was good until Gaddafi announced that Libya was only going to accept gold or silver, and not paper money, for its oil.

Then the neocons led by Hillary teamed up with NATO to bomb the hell out of the country and drive Gaddafi out of power. (he was subsequently murdered)

Now the once prosperous Libya is a failed state in total chaos ran by brutal warlords who are constantly at war with each other.  ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 20, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Libya was a wealthy north African country where the citizens had free health care and university educations.


When?


----------



## skye (Jan 20, 2020)

Blame this  Witch.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 20, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Libya was a wealthy north African country where the citizens had free health care and university educations, and half of the university students were women.


Huh!...what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 20, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Libya was a wealthy north African country where the citizens had free health care and university educations.
> ...


Libya: From Africa's Richest State Under Gaddafi, to Failed State After NATO Intervention - Global Research


----------



## Stratford57 (Jan 21, 2020)

In 2011 Russia and Turkey did not stop NATO in Libya. Now their voices speak loudest as they try to end 9 years of chaos

Moscow and Ankara are not responsible for starting the conflict which has ravaged Libya, but they may have a decisive role in ending it, as they lead international diplomatic efforts at the Berlin peace conference.

Last weekend’s conference in the German capital ended with a ceasefire commitment agreed to by the leaders of the two warring parties, Fayez a-Sarraj, from the Government of National Accord (GNA) and Khalifa Haftar, who heads the Libyan National Army (LNA), as well as an agreement among all of the attendees to the conference for an enforceable arms embargo.


----------



## TheParser (Jan 21, 2020)

Revolutions always seem to be the wrong way for bringing about  change.

The French Revolution brought endless misery.
The American Revolution eventually caused the bloody Civil War.
The Russian Revolution brought to power Stalin.

And so goes every revolution in history.

With the overthrow of Gaddafi, Libya is worse than ever.

The English had the answer in the 19th century: peaceful evolution is the answer, not violent revolution.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 21, 2020)

Disir said:


> For the past nine years, Libya has ceased to be a sovereign country. The North African oil producer has lost its independence, sense of pride, and self-worth. It’s a country very much in the throes of a vicious civil war fueled by external powers who have no issue with using Libya to pursue their own interests. In Libya, everything from the oil industry to political authority is divided.
> 
> 
> The civil conflict pitting the internationally-recognized government in Tripoli against Field Marshall Khalifa Hiftar’s eastern-based Libyan National Army has stretched for nearly six years without an end in sight.  Hiftar’s nearly year-long military offensive towards Tripoli has stalled, bringing militias ordinarily wary of each other in Libya’s west together in order to defend the capital.  A bloody stalemate has ensued, with drones dropping their payloads on civilian targets
> ...


Who cares?  Not our circus, not our moneys


----------



## Litwin (Feb 3, 2020)

Disir said:


> For the past nine years, Libya has ceased to be a sovereign country. The North African oil producer has lost its independence, sense of pride, and self-worth. It’s a country very much in the throes of a vicious civil war fueled by external powers who have no issue with using Libya to pursue their own interests. In Libya, everything from the oil industry to political authority is divided.
> 
> 
> The civil conflict pitting the internationally-recognized government in Tripoli against Field Marshall Khalifa Hiftar’s eastern-based Libyan National Army has stretched for nearly six years without an end in sight.  Hiftar’s nearly year-long military offensive towards Tripoli has stalled, bringing militias ordinarily wary of each other in Libya’s west together in order to defend the capital.  A bloody stalemate has ensued, with drones dropping their payloads on civilian targets
> ...


"Libya"  has never been  a sovereign country.















Libya's Ethnic and Tribal Groups in a Political Settlement


----------



## 52ndStreet (Feb 3, 2020)

This country was conspiratorialized  by the western nations because of their socialist ideology. A sad state of afairs. A country sent into total chaos and mayhem by the western powers of the world.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 10, 2020)

Disir said:


> For the past nine years, Libya has ceased to be a sovereign country. The North African oil producer has lost its independence, sense of pride, and self-worth. It’s a country very much in the throes of a vicious civil war fueled by external powers who have no issue with using Libya to pursue their own interests. In Libya, everything from the oil industry to political authority is divided.
> 
> 
> The civil conflict pitting the internationally-recognized government in Tripoli against Field Marshall Khalifa Hiftar’s eastern-based Libyan National Army has stretched for nearly six years without an end in sight.  Hiftar’s nearly year-long military offensive towards Tripoli has stalled, bringing militias ordinarily wary of each other in Libya’s west together in order to defend the capital.  A bloody stalemate has ensued, with drones dropping their payloads on civilian targets
> ...


*Russia Runs Libya just as Obama Intended when he paid Al Queda to launch their COUP and Assasinate Quadaffi.

Russia is now in control of and is running Libyan Oil Fields.

This was going to eventually happen that Libya would be fully allied and be controlled by Russia in Ezekiel 37-38.

Russia allies with Sudan, Libya, Algeria, Somalia, Ethiopia, Iran, Turkey, and Syria and comes down to attack Israel at the Beginning of the Reign or half way in the middle of The 7 year Reign of Anti-Christ.

9-10ths of their armies are destroyed on The Mountains of Israel on that day and it will take 7 months to bury the bodies and 7 years to clear the wreckage from The Battlefield so I believe is starts near the beginning of the 7 years.*


----------



## luchitociencia (Mar 15, 2020)

Libya is dead and thanks to that you fill up your gas tank with bloody gasoline, so just keep silence and enjoy your coffee...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> All was good until Gaddafi announced that Libya was only going to accept gold or silver, and not paper money, for its oil.



Yep. 

We came. We saw. He died.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Mar 15, 2020)

Disir said:


> For the past nine years, Libya has ceased to be a sovereign country. The North African oil producer has lost its independence, sense of pride, and self-worth. It’s a country very much in the throes of a vicious civil war fueled by external powers who have no issue with using Libya to pursue their own interests. In Libya, everything from the oil industry to political authority is divided.
> 
> 
> The civil conflict pitting the internationally-recognized government in Tripoli against Field Marshall Khalifa Hiftar’s eastern-based Libyan National Army has stretched for nearly six years without an end in sight.  Hiftar’s nearly year-long military offensive towards Tripoli has stalled, bringing militias ordinarily wary of each other in Libya’s west together in order to defend the capital.  A bloody stalemate has ensued, with drones dropping their payloads on civilian targets
> ...


I read the thread title and decided to drop in to find out 'why' libya was dead and all I got was an Obit


----------



## gipper (Mar 15, 2020)

Disir said:


> For the past nine years, Libya has ceased to be a sovereign country. The North African oil producer has lost its independence, sense of pride, and self-worth. It’s a country very much in the throes of a vicious civil war fueled by external powers who have no issue with using Libya to pursue their own interests. In Libya, everything from the oil industry to political authority is divided.
> 
> 
> The civil conflict pitting the internationally-recognized government in Tripoli against Field Marshall Khalifa Hiftar’s eastern-based Libyan National Army has stretched for nearly six years without an end in sight.  Hiftar’s nearly year-long military offensive towards Tripoli has stalled, bringing militias ordinarily wary of each other in Libya’s west together in order to defend the capital.  A bloody stalemate has ensued, with drones dropping their payloads on civilian targets
> ...


It’s strange how the American media refuses to tell the American people of the debacle in Libya, since Ears and the bitch destroyed it.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 15, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Blame it on...Israel!




I'm not losing any sleep over it!


----------



## gipper (Mar 15, 2020)

Few Americans know Libya was a prosperous nation, before O and Her committed war crimes. 


*Obama Destroyed Libya*
Libya in 2009 was prosperous. As citizens of a major oil- and natural gas-exporting nation, Libyans enjoyed high salaries, low living expenses, generous social benefits, not to mention law and order. It seems like a mirage today.

Looking back, many Libyans miss their former tyrant. "Muammar Gaddafi inherited one of the poorest nations in Africa," notes Garikai Chengu of the Du Bois Institute for African Research at Harvard University. "However, by the time he was assassinated, Libya was unquestionably Africa's most prosperous nation. Libya had the highest GDP per capita and life expectancy in Africa and less people lived below the poverty line than in the Netherlands."

As a dictator, Gaddafi was guilty of horrendous human rights abuses. But life was better then than now. Women enjoyed more rights in Libya than in any other Arab country, particularly after the United States overthrew Saddam Hussein in Iraq. By regional standards, Libya was a relatively sweet place to live.
Obama Destroyed Libya


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Libya was a wealthy north African country where the citizens had free health care and university educations, and half of the university students were women.
> 
> All was good until Gaddafi announced that Libya was only going to accept gold or silver, and not paper money, for its oil.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what happened. Damn shame! If Ghaddafi had succeeded in his plan, the standard of living in America would have dropped somewhere sub-10% (A small percentage)
He wasn't doing anything wrong, just looking out for his own people.
Obama was hanging out with him a few months before Hillary had him asssassinated. It was that moving to the Gold Standard that did him in, the world banks refuse to allow that. So they tapped Hillary's shoulder, and the AP
justification propaganda went out, and they killed him. Country plunged into ruin where none of the factions struggling for power are really a good choice.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Mar 15, 2020)

Two of the more interesting quotes I found attributed to Gaddafi duck:



> 11) There is no state with a democracy except Libya on the whole planet.
> 
> Video lecture at Columbia University (23 March 2006)





> 12) We have 50 million Muslims in Europe. There are signs that Allah will grant Islam victory in Europe—without swords, without guns, without conquest—will turn it into a Muslim continent within a few decades.
> 
> Speech (10 April 2006)


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 15, 2020)

Gaddafi was tricked by the Obama administration and the European nations.

He was told that if he destroyed his WMD's and renounced terrorism, Libya would be accepted into the family of nations. 

Gaddafi complied, and did what was required for his country to be embraced by the western nations as a partner.

But as soon he did, Hillary pressured NATO into bombing Libya and the rest is history.  ...


----------



## harmonica (Mar 15, 2020)

the Middle East/Libya/etc is one step above shithole sub-Saharan Africa.....
..they are really not sovereign countries anyway = ghaddafi/etc took power through bloody coups and coups ....they are nowhere near like Europe/Scandinavia/US


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


The author seems to use somepretty questionable sources. Before the NATO intervention, it was estimated some 40% of libyans lived below the poverty line. The author contradicts this (by a factor of ten), without sources.

Furthermore, libya's sovereignty was already virtually non existent, except for the northern coastal area, before any NATO intervention. That's why Qaddafi was willing to slaughter his own citizens in the first place. He only controlled two major cities, and he was about to lose one of them.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 16, 2020)

Luckily for all Libyans Libya isn't dead. 
The link below shows a live map and it looks like Field Marshal Haftar is going to win in the near future 

Libya live map. Libya civil war news today - libya.liveuamap.com


----------

